# Looking for Canadian prices for CPU+Motherboard



## Sneakers (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a P4 and motherboard...and I want to upgrade to either duel or quad core processor with motherboard, and I guess would have to get ram too. I have I believe 1Gb ram of memory, and I would like about 1 or 2, pending on the cost.

Thing is, I don't know what is good or what to get, and am looking for Canadian prices, because a US price value to Canadian dollar changes day to day, so what value is now, will not be the same say next month.

I don't/can't go super expensive, like in the $above $300-350 range....it just depends on what it all comes out to. I want something reliable and affordable, but not real cheap cheap, where you get what you pay for cheap.

Thanks


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 31, 2010)

http://newegg.ca
http://tigerdirect.ca

Go check here.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 31, 2010)

Or here: http://ncix.com/

I would also strongly advise you not to go less than 2g of RAM.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, RAM is dirt cheap. Grab an Athlon II X4 620 for $129 (decent quad-core, it's based on the older Phenom arch, I think), an Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P for $123 (if you have a full ATX case) or a Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H for $93 (if you have an mATX (short) case or if you wanna shave some cost off). Add a Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2x1GB DDR3 RAM kit for $59. Subtotal would be $311.68 for the full ATX motherboard, $281.09 for the mATX board (might want to go with the mATX board anyway if you're not planning to expand much; Fewer ports and what have you though, and the chipset isn't as good, but it does come with onboard video; Not sure you'd need it or not).


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, RAM is dirt cheap. Grab an Athlon II X4 620 for $129 (decent quad-core, it's based on the older Phenom arch, I think), an Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P for $123 (if you have a full ATX case) or a Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H for $93 (if you have an mATX (short) case or if you wanna shave some cost off). Add a Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2x1GB DDR3 RAM kit for $59. Subtotal would be $311.68 for the full ATX motherboard, $281.09 for the mATX board (might want to go with the mATX board anyway if you're not planning to expand much; Fewer ports and what have you though, and the chipset isn't as good, but it does come with onboard video; Not sure you'd need it or not).



i agree fully with you!
i built a new desktop PC for me last thursday, i bought an athlon II X4 620 (awesome CPU!), a gigabyte ma785gt-ud3h and 2 gigs of kingston DDR3 memory, i am VERY happy how the system is performing!
its rockstable and still has a lot of upgrading potential, i can totally recommend it^^


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 1, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> http://newegg.ca
> http://tigerdirect.ca
> 
> Go check here.



Yeah, I know about them, have them bookmarked...I was basicly asking for a recommendation, because I don't know what to get from all there is on there...I  see all the CPU/Motherboards and Ram stuff and get flustered and frustrated by it, because I don't know what is good, and afraid to put money on something potentially crappy. Thanks though. 



ToeClaws said:


> Or here: http://ncix.com/
> 
> I would also strongly advise you not to go less than 2g of RAM.



Yeah, got them too....all 3 sites, I just never ordered from any of them, so I wasn't sure how reliable they were...and yeah, was thinking about at least 2G, now that I think about it. Thanks 



Runefox said:


> Yeah, RAM is dirt cheap. Grab an Athlon II X4 620 for $129 (decent quad-core, it's based on the older Phenom arch, I think), an Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P for $123 (if you have a full ATX case) or a Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H for $93 (if you have an mATX (short) case or if you wanna shave some cost off). Add a Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2x1GB DDR3 RAM kit for $59. Subtotal would be $311.68 for the full ATX motherboard, $281.09 for the mATX board (might want to go with the mATX board anyway if you're not planning to expand much; Fewer ports and what have you though, and the chipset isn't as good, but it does come with onboard video; Not sure you'd need it or not).



Wow, that flew over my head. lol  I wonder if getting a new computer would be easier...but would be pricier.  So the Athlon II X4 620 is pretty reliable then? I have no freak' clue what kinda case I have...is...well...is a case to me  I think mid size, I guess..somewhat taller then a tube monitor, a fair bit taller I think...(I'm not at it at the moment) So, I take it the Gigabyte product is the motherboard(Gawd I hate feeling stupid, when I use computers and able to use them fairly well....just don't know the terminology.) I don't think I have a short case(I recall them being called towers back in the day....dang them changing names on me ), as I said, it's just taller then a normal sized monitor. 

I'll have to look them up when I return hom later this afternoon....where I have a faster connection, and I have my login info for those sites there. I can check prices and put them on my wish list and save up on the side. I figure this would buy me some time before buying a new computer.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, RAM is dirt cheap. Grab an Athlon II X4 620 for $129 (decent quad-core, it's based on the older Phenom arch, I think), an Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P for $123 (if you have a full ATX case) or a Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H for $93 (if you have an mATX (short) case or if you wanna shave some cost off). Add a Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2x1GB DDR3 RAM kit for $59. Subtotal would be $311.68 for the full ATX motherboard, $281.09 for the mATX board (might want to go with the mATX board anyway if you're not planning to expand much; Fewer ports and what have you though, and the chipset isn't as good, but it does come with onboard video; Not sure you'd need it or not).



Got a CPU fan recommendation to go with that?


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Got a CPU fan recommendation to go with that?



Ah crap....I forgot all about that! Thanks for posting...I would have never thought of asking about that. Yeah, I would need an approperate fan.

I wish I was real tech savy


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2010)

i just took the fan that came with the CPU. usually they work pretty well there days.
i dont plan to overclock it so it should be ok


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 1, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i just took the fan that came with the CPU. usually they work pretty well there days.
> i dont plan to overclock it so it should be ok



Hmm....what do define as overclocking? I tend to do alot of stuff on my computer...listen to music, download stuff, converting stuff, Internet videos, playing games(the odd time).


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2010)

Overclocking is just setting your cpu clock higher then the factory setting, so let say you have a 2.8ghz quad core overclocked to let say... 3.8ghz, you will need a good cooling device here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Overclocking is just setting your cpu clock higher then the factory setting, so let say you have a 2.8ghz quad core overclocked to let say... 3.8ghz, you will need a good cooling device here.



exactly. the boxed cooler that comes with the CPU isnt effective enough to cool down an overclocked CPU but if you dont want to do it id just take the one that comes with the CPU


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 1, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Overclocking is just setting your cpu clock higher then the factory setting, so let say you have a 2.8ghz quad core overclocked to let say... 3.8ghz, you will need a good cooling device here.



Well shoot then, that's highly, very highly unlikely to happen then. I don't know how to do that, and don't like to monkey around with my hardware, because of my lack of a skill level...unless level 0 counts as a level.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2010)

Sneakers said:


> Well shoot then, that's highly, very highly unlikely to happen then. I don't know how to do that, and don't like to monkey around with my hardware, because of my lack of a skill level...unless level 0 counts as a level.



it does! but its not enough X3
overclocking doesnt give you such a huge advantage anymore, anyways. you cant get that much additional power out of the new CPUs anymore


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Got a CPU fan recommendation to go with that?



CPU fan's not really needed; It does come with a stock cooler, which should be at the very least adequate.



> Wow, that flew over my head. lol  I wonder if getting a new computer would be easier...but would be pricier.  So the Athlon II X4 620 is pretty reliable then?


The people who use it tend to say that the performance is pretty solid and they don't report any issues with them. I don't have any direct experience, but the reviews I've read and the things people say about them put them in a very positive light, especially when considering the price tag. In other words, yes.



> So, I take it the Gigabyte product is the motherboard(Gawd I hate feeling stupid, when I use computers and able to use them fairly well....just don't know the terminology.)


Yeah, Gigabyte is a manufacturer for motherboards. Along with ASUS, they're one of the only manufacturers I'd really recommend for a consumer system.



> I don't think I have a short case(I recall them being called towers back in the day....dang them changing names on me ), as I said, it's just taller then a normal sized monitor.


Yeah, they're still called towers, but there's multiple different designs available including the old-style 'flat' cases, so it's a more generic term. On that note, I can't really find any size comparisons at the moment, but I am having trouble visualizing the size of your case - A "normal sized monitor" could be any size, really. To be safe (and to save a few dollars) just go with the micro ATX motherboard - It'll fit in virtually any case.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 1, 2010)

The other thing nobody's saying is that if he's got a P4 motherboard, he's _probably_ got either integrated graphics or an AGP video card. (Though I have seen Socket 478 boards with PCI-Express and DDR2.)

If you get the more expensive board, you'll _probably_ need a new video card. (The less expensive one has integrated video.)


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 1, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, they're still called towers, but there's multiple different designs available including the old-style 'flat' cases, so it's a more generic term. On that note, I can't really find any size comparisons at the moment, but I am having trouble visualizing the size of your case - A "normal sized monitor" could be any size, really. To be safe (and to save a few dollars) just go with the micro ATX motherboard - It'll fit in virtually any case.



Well, I attached a photo of my computer and desk (Yes, I know it's a mess, lol , I got a disorganized mind), and you can see the tower size in relationship to the object in the photo. Hope that helps me explain how big my tower is.

Thanks again for your much appreciated help. 



net-cat said:


> The other thing nobody's saying is that if he's got a P4 motherboard, he's _probably_ got either integrated graphics or an AGP video card. (Though I have seen Socket 478 boards with PCI-Express and DDR2.)
> 
> If you get the more expensive board, you'll _probably_ need a new video card. (The less expensive one has integrated video.)



Oh? Is that so? I have to get a new video card too? Man, this is getting heavy.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2010)

Sneakers said:


> Well, I attached a photo of my computer and desk (Yes, I know it's a mess, lol , I got a disorganized mind), and you can see the tower size in relationship to the object in the photo. Hope that helps me explain how big my tower is.


Well, it looks like it could support a full ATX, but it also looks old - You should check to see if you still have all the stuff that comes with it, like screws and stuff like that; When replacing the motherboard, you'll need to position the standoffs properly (which are usually more or less screws with a threaded screw-hole at the top to accept another screw). It's very important that you pay attention to that - If they aren't aligned to the holes on the motherboard, it could cause a short and potentially damage to the motherboard. It's not a big problem - You just make sure that the standoffs align with the screwholes. But some people don't really bother with that (or worse, screw it directly into the case), and, well...



> Oh? Is that so? I have to get a new video card too? Man, this is getting heavy.



Only if you go with the full ATX motherboard; You'll probably be just fine with the micro ATX board, to be honest, and again, you'll save a bit of money that way, too.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 2, 2010)

My one bit-O-advice though is if you go with a micro ATX, try to ensure it still has a PCI-E slot so that you can add a better video card later if you choose to do so.  My folks bought a PC with a micro ATX board that had no video card slot of any kind, and they needed a better video card rather badly - it brought their machine to a very premature state of obsolescence.


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 2, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, it looks like it could support a full ATX, but it also looks old - You should check to see if you still have all the stuff that comes with it, like screws and stuff like that; When replacing the motherboard, you'll need to position the standoffs properly (which are usually more or less screws with a threaded screw-hole at the top to accept another screw). It's very important that you pay attention to that - If they aren't aligned to the holes on the motherboard, it could cause a short and potentially damage to the motherboard. It's not a big problem - You just make sure that the standoffs align with the screwholes. But some people don't really bother with that (or worse, screw it directly into the case), and, well...



You mad?  You think I'd spend good money on anew CPU + Motherboard and install it myself? I don't trust myself, and don't have confidence in myself to do it...I'd find someone else to do it that knows what they are doing first, of course before ordering. 



Runefox said:


> Only if you go with the full ATX motherboard; You'll probably be just fine with the micro ATX board, to be honest, and again, you'll save a bit of money that way, too.



Well, is there much difference between the full and mini, besides price and size? pros? cons? Anything I should be aware of or consider? You think my tower could support either one then? I was thinking of buying a new tower, perhaps from a computer store...if that's the case, anything I need to keep an eye out or consider about that route? I just thought of that now, to have more USB ports, especially in the front...you can see, I think, I have none in the front, only 2 in the back. 

I'm going to add and weigh all this together and wonder if getting a new computer is a better route to take...then ponder what kinda computer to get from that....oh man, this is making my head spin. @.@? I envy those who can pick it up easily...to me, I find it hard to remember alot of the stuff, unless it really happens to stick enough to remember. 



ToeClaws said:


> My one bit-O-advice though is if you go with a micro ATX, try to ensure it still has a PCI-E slot so that you can add a better video card later if you choose to do so.  My folks bought a PC with a micro ATX board that had no video card slot of any kind, and they needed a better video card rather badly - it brought their machine to a very premature state of obsolescence.



Aw man...all this stuff to consider....just to upgrade the processor? lol  Seems every solution to every problem, has a problem to consider.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 2, 2010)

Sneakers said:


> Aw man...all this stuff to consider....just to upgrade the processor? lol  Seems every solution to every problem, has a problem to consider.



Welcome to my career.


----------



## hitokage (Feb 2, 2010)

A case of that vintage you'll probably need a new power supply as well.



Runefox said:


> CPU fan's not really needed; It does come with a stock cooler, which should be at the very least adequate.


It should be pointed out that a cooler will only come with retail boxed CPU versions, and not OEM versions.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 2, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> My one bit-O-advice though is if you go with a micro ATX, try to ensure it still has a PCI-E slot so that you can add a better video card later if you choose to do so.


That one does. It has a PCI-E x1, a PCI-E x16 and two legacy PCI slots.

As you a PC gamer at all?



Sneakers said:


> Well, is there much difference between the full and mini, besides price and size? pros? cons?


In this case, no. The two boards are very similar. The main thing is that there aren't as many expansion slots on that board. If you have some odd piece of hardware from your old computer that you need, that's something to consider. (Though all the "normal" stuff is built into this board.)



hitokage said:


> It should be pointed out that a cooler will only come with retail boxed CPU versions, and not OEM versions.


The one Runefox linked was a retail package, but yes. That is true.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 2, 2010)

net-cat said:


> That one does. It has a PCI-E x1, a PCI-E x16 and two legacy PCI slots.
> 
> As you a PC gamer at all?



Yes - about as long as you've been alive.   I'm just too lazy to scroll up and actually check the link for the motherboard.  Sounds fine with those specs.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 2, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes - about as long as you've been alive.   I'm just too lazy to scroll up and actually check the link for the motherboard.  Sounds fine with those specs.


Sorry. I wasn't paying attention and forgot I had quoted you and not the OP. I knew that about you. 

The question was actually directed the OP.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 2, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes - about as long as you've been alive.



*ahem* Thanks for the laugh Toeclaws, I needed it.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 2, 2010)

And I was never a PC gamer. 

I occasionally like to game on my PC, but that's not its primary function.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 2, 2010)

I probably won't be gaming on a PC for too much longer either, unless they get DX10/11 going for WINE.  Ah well... thats why we have consoles.

Irre: No problem. 

NetCat: By the way, love the standards thing in the sig.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 2, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I probably won't be gaming on a PC for too much longer either, unless they get DX10/11 going for WINE.  Ah well... thats why we have consoles.


I totally just downloaded Braid off of steam and run it under Wine with no problems. But yeah. I know the feeling.



ToeClaws said:


> NetCat: By the way, love the standards thing in the sig.


Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not a PC gamer, but had thought of getting some games that were coming out that need better equipment. Mostly I deal/use media on my computer...music, movie and images, and Flash and Illustrator. 

As well as getting a video capture card....some decent device that lets me record cable TV, and video from game play from my Wii, or footage from my VCR, using A/V cables, but also having those compostive cables, or whatever the 360/PS3 uses. That is my other head-ache. I have one, but it was working at one second, then suddenly said it didn't detect the tuner device, and I didn't do anything to anything.  I hate technology sometimes.


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 3, 2010)

on NCIX, I picked the following

-Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2GB 2X1GB PC3-10666 DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 240PIN Memory Kit - $58.70
-Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AMD785G mATX AM3 PCI-E DDR3 Video Sound GLAN CrossFireX HDMI Motherboard - $92.40
-AMD Athlon II X4 620 Quad Core Processor Socket AM3 2.6GHZ 2MB Cache 95W Retail Box - $129.99
Shipping - $13.98
Insurance - $8.43
GST - $15.18
Total - $318.68

Only thing...the ram is on back order, so am not sure how long it will take for it to get in.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 4, 2010)

Then just go for this: 

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=46246&vpn=PSD32G13332&manufacture=Patriot

Same timings, and only $1 difference in price.


----------



## hitokage (Feb 5, 2010)

net-cat said:


> The one Runefox linked was a retail package, but yes. That is true.


For some reason I didn't notice the items were linked, which is why I pointed it out. Actually, I'm thinking it may have been in case the OP found the same or a faster/better CPU, but didn't know why there was a price difference.


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 5, 2010)

hitokage said:


> For some reason I didn't notice the items were linked, which is why I pointed it out. Actually, I'm thinking it may have been in case the OP found the same or a faster/better CPU, but didn't know why there was a price difference.



Actually, what Runefox listed helped me out. There was so many listed on there it made my brain spin. @.@ But I relooked, and saw for 190, I could upgrade the one he listed for this one

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad Core Processor AM3 3.2GHZ 8MB Cache 125W 45NM Retail Box - 190.19, and there is one below that for about 180. I figure since they are the same brand, they should be still good. 

I just checked though, if I had the cash now, I could get the CPU Rune recommended for only 108.99...it's on a weekly sale. curse it  Also, the ram Rune suggested are back in stock...got an email about it.

That makes the price I quoted drop down to $295.52. *sigh* If I can just make $300 in such a short time.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if the Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition might also be too much for that motherboard - The 780G series had issues with 120W CPU's (due to far too loose power standardization), though I couldn't say for sure whether or not the 785G's suffer from the same problems.

Though, looking at the CPU support list, it officially supports the whole Phenom II line. If you really wanted to go for it, it would be much faster, but I'm not sure if you'd really have use for it if you're not really going to be stressing the system too much. It is another $90, after all, which depending on how you look at it is either a lot or very little (if we were talking Core i7 chips, you'd be spending much, much more than that for a lot less of a performance increase (well, considering that the Core i7's are more than double the Phenom II's and have somewhere around a 50% performance difference from the Phenom II's - They aren't cost-effective at all)).


----------



## Sneakers (Feb 5, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm not sure if the Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition might also be too much for that motherboard - The 780G series had issues with 120W CPU's (due to far too loose power standardization), though I couldn't say for sure whether or not the 785G's suffer from the same problems.
> 
> Though, looking at the CPU support list, it officially supports the whole Phenom II line. If you really wanted to go for it, it would be much faster, but I'm not sure if you'd really have use for it if you're not really going to be stressing the system too much. It is another $90, after all, which depending on how you look at it is either a lot or very little (if we were talking Core i7 chips, you'd be spending much, much more than that for a lot less of a performance increase (well, considering that the Core i7's are more than double the Phenom II's and have somewhere around a 50% performance difference from the Phenom II's - They aren't cost-effective at all)).



That's if I go that route...I don't know the CPU/Motherboard compatibility rate, that just proved it there. I am still thinking on what you suggested, but who know what prices the other may have, if any major changes in the next couple/few month when I get my income tax. Right now, til the 9th, it's under $300, but more to get it install up here by someone knowing what they are doing...and 318.xx at regular price, plus the same labour fee.


----------

